# My Favorite Totally Obscure Band Gets a Wikipedia Entry



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't know how long it's been up, but the group Tiny Lights--a New Jersey contribution to the category of Great Bands Nobody Ever Heard Of--now is (or can be) familiar to millions. Wiki calls Tiny Lights a Folk Rock band. I would call them an Eclectic Folk Punk Jam Band. Of their seven albums, I personally find three their best: _Prayer for the Halcyon Fear, Hot Chocolate Massage_, and _Milky Juicy_. Strictly an acquired taste, Tiny Lights has no serious YouTube presence but at the bottom of the Wikipedia entry is a link to extensive audio files of their live performances in local venues.

There is a light-hearted aspect to Tiny Lights' music vaguely reminiscent of Love--they are having fun--but occasionally they can produce a chilling classic like Evil, from _Hot Chocolate Massage_, the album that is perhaps their most effective introduction. A varying and diverse kit of guitar, drums, bass, trumpet, electric violin, 'cello, and saxophone marks their sound. Tiny Lights was founded by the couple of John Hamilton--Professor of Comparative Literature and German at Harvard--and partner Donna Croughn. I like Tiny Lights. Maybe someone else will also.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_Lights


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

They must be pretty obscure when I can't even find anything on YouTube! I did find their discography on rutracker, so I might give them a listen. :tiphat:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

You might check Wikipedia's bottom-of-the-Tiny Lights-article entries on three Tiny Lights albums to get a sense of what some critics have thought of same. No promises to anyone that they'll like the Lights; I just took to them upon first hearing _Hot Chocolate Massage_ and got lucky......


----------

